# محاكمة م محمد الكردي وم عصام نورالدين



## شافي القريشي (5 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
أخواني المهندسين وخاصتاً محمد الكردي وعصام نورالدين​ 
أول شي اشكركم على هذي المعلومات والعلم والجهد المبذول والمحاولة في التوضيح والارشاد للعامة والمستهلك ولكم مني كل احترام وتقدير ​ 
والان سوف ابدا بعتابكم ومطالبتكم بالتوضيح حول علمكم الذي لم توصلونه لي بالشكل المطلوب كمستهلك جاهل لاعلم لي بعلمكم ومعرفتكم بختصاكم الا وهي الطاقة البديلة فا انا ومن مثلي لا يعرفون ماتقولون في مواضيعكم المطروحة عن الطاقة الشمسية وامكانية استخدامها صحيح انتم مهندسين وعندكم من العلم عن الطاقة الشمسية وحساباتها واستخداماتها مايكفي لكن لم توصلون لي المعلومة بالشكل الي انا افهمة ويدركة عقلي ​ 
المعلومات أو الدروس المذكورة في مواضيعكم ليست للعامة انما للمهندسين والعاملين بهذا التخصص وهم قلة أرجو طرح مواضيع تخص العامة والمستهلكين بمايفهمونة بشكل تسويقي وليس علمي المستهلك مايعرف وماهو ملزم بالمعلومات العلمية ولا تهمة ولا يدرك فهمها ( خاطب الناس بمايدركون ولا تخاطبهم بما لا يدركون ) المطلوب هو التوضيح كم تكلف الغرفة والغرفتين والدور والشقة كم تكلف مثال كم تكلف الشقة اللي فيها خمس مكيفات وغسالة وفرن وتلفزيون وثلاث مراوح عشرين نجفة وعشر لمبات وهكذا كم تكلفني فلوس وكيف اشغلها واركبها واستخدمها واصلحها لا خربت وغير كذا ما افهم شي واط وفولت اوات ونبير ومدري ايش المستهلك مايعرف الا خط 110 وخط 220 فقط 
حاولو تطرحون مواضيع تسويقية واذا اقتنع المواطن واستخدم هذي الخدمة او الطاقة كثر الطلب لها واذا كان هناك طلب من المستهلك والمواطن انتبة التاجر اصحاب البزنس واقنعو المسئوول وانتجوا وصنعوا واستوردوا المسئوول لايقدر على اجبار التاجر في فتح مشروع لا يفهمة التاجر
صحيح العالم بهذا المجال يعلم مدى نجاحة لكن ماعنده المال الكافي لفتح مصنع او مشروع وهناك من لدية المال والقدرة في عمل مشروع بالشكل المطلوب لكن ليس عنده علم متى ماعلم وفهم المجال عمل المشروع واستثمر لكن كيف اذا صار علية طلب من قبل المواطن والمستهلك سوف يقوم اصحاب الاموال والمستثمرين بالتعاون مع المهندسين هم بالمال وانتم بالعلم والمعرفة وسوف يقومون بفتح مصانع واستيراد وعمل شركات ...
وأسف على الاطالة والعتاب والله يوفقكم ويوصلكم لمبتغاكم واهدافكم ​ 
وأخيراً أرجو الاجابة على التالي ​ 
عندي فلة كبيرة فيها 16 مكيف فريون و2 فرن كهربائي و3 غسالات و4 ثلاجات كبار وخمس تلفزيونات مع عدداً من النجفات واللمبات وانارة الرصيف امام الفلة وعدداً من الافياش خط 110 وخط 220 
كم التكلفة الاجمالية المتوقعة اللي تشغل الفلة بالطاقة الكهربائية بالشكل الصحيح​


----------



## شافي القريشي (6 أغسطس 2010)

الله المستعان المشاهدات 25 ولا واحد رد أو علق على الموضوع أوجاوبني على سوألي

هذي هي مشكلتنا يالعرب فينا كبر وفلسفه بدون جدوا ولا انتاج 

واحدنا لاصار عندة شويت علم أو موهل خذته نفسة بالعزة والاثم وتكبر وراحت حياتة فلسفه بدون فايدة 

وتقولون الغرب والغرب ومدري كيف الغرب افضل منكم مليون مرررة بالاخلاص والصدق بينهم والتواضع والعمل الجدي بدون فلسفة

يا أخوان يامهندسين يادكاترة ياخبراء جاوبوني هل يمكن ان اشغل بيتي بالطقة الشمسية وكم التكلفة ​


----------



## ricielectric (6 أغسطس 2010)

brother , you have to provide us with the total loads of your equipments like the Watts and Amps , 110V or 220V also the location of your house and country. , 

from the way you look like you need a large system and it's cost is going to be very high 

let me know the total load of your house and how many hours you like to run the system on solar panels , country , city , 

and I will try to respond 

in the end please be nice


----------



## الطاقه البديله (6 أغسطس 2010)

اخى الكريم / شافى
انت داخل بموضوع ذو عنوان رنان وتعتب على اخوانك, وتتعجب من كثرة عدد المشاهدات بدون ردود
بلا ادنى شك الرد هنا يحتاج الى معرفة بما تطلبه فى موضوعك وبالتالى تجد الاحجام عن كتابة ردود قد تخرج عن صلب طلبك ... اضافة الى ذلك ومن خلال معلوماتى القليلة فى موضوع الطاقة الشمسية فانت تسال عن عملية ترتبط باجهزة وادوات كهربائية عديدة وكل منها له متطلبات خاصة سواء من ناحية القدرة او الفترة الزمنية المطلوب تشغيلها بالطاقة الشمسية وكما اشار اخونا ricielectric فهناك العديد من المعلومات والبيانات المطلوبه للرد على طلبك وبعد ذلك لا تتوقع ايضا ان يكون الرد سريعاً فهناك حسابات ستجرى بناءً على معطياتك، لذا كن حليماً وصبورً حتى تحصل على مبتغاك


----------



## ricielectric (7 أغسطس 2010)

* Note: Wattage of appliances can usually be determined from tags on the back of the appliance or from the owner's manual. If an item is rated in amps, multiply amps by operating voltage to find the watts. Another way to more accurately calculate your AC loads is to use a power meter*


----------



## ricielectric (7 أغسطس 2010)

Calculate your AC and DC loads.
List wattage and hours of use per week (or other period) for all loads in the spaces provided. Multiply Watts by Hours/Week to get Watt-Hours per Week (WH/Wk.) for each load. Then add up all the watt hours per week to determine total Watt Hours Per Week. For total home systems that have a grid-connected electrical history you can simply use the kWh per month from your bill and convert this into a weekly figure, where the monthly kWh (X) divided by 4.3 times 1000 equals your average weekly watt-hours per week.


----------



## ricielectric (7 أغسطس 2010)

this link is for two calculators to help you out in calculating you system 

http://midsummerenergy.co.uk/solar_panel_information/solar_panel_calculator.html

http://www.eurocosm.com/Application/Products/solar-powered/Solar-power-panel-calculation-GB.asp


----------



## ricielectric (7 أغسطس 2010)

- How Much Power Do You Use Per Day?:
To do this, get your last 12 monthly power bills and calculate your average kilowatt hour (kWh) usage per month. The reason we use 12 is because our power consumption fluctuates with the seasons. The calculation would be to add up the power used over the past 12 months and divide it by 12. But if you do not have all your power bills, then simply use last month’s one. 
Now take your average monthly usage and divide it by 30 to work out your average daily power consumption
- Let’s use an example: If our monthly energy usage is 800kWh, then the average daily power used is: 800/30 = 26.7 kWh a day.
- Now if you want to only halve your power bill then you need to produce 26.7 / 2 = 13.4 kWh of solar panel watt power per day.
*2 - Calculate The Total Wattage Of Solar Power Needed:*
Before you can work this out, you need to find out how many usable hours of sunlight your region gets per day. A simple way to find that out is to have a look at an insolation map - you could just google it to find one.
Now take the average daily kWh calculation and divide that by the number of daily usable sunlight hours, then multiply that by 1.25 (to take into account the wasted energy from wiring, charge controllers. batteries, and inverters).
- Continuing from our example: Our solar panel watt needs equal:
13.4 kWh needed / 5.5hrs of sunlight x 1.25 = 3.045 kW or 3045 Watts a day.
If you want to use 180watts solar panel,you will need 3045/180=17 piece 180watts monocrystalline solar panels.
This indicates that our home solar power system must have the minimum capacity to produce 3045 Watts of power.
*3 - Calculate Solar Panel Watt Costs:*
Next you need to work out how much it will cost to buy solar panels that produce at least 3045 Watts. Currently the highest average cost for solar panels in North America is $4.85 a Watt.
- Following on from our example, the solar panels will cost 3045 x 4.85 = $14,768 
This to only halve our monthly power costs. 
excludes the cost of wiring, charge controllers, batteries, inverters, and installation fees.


----------



## شافي القريشي (7 أغسطس 2010)

الطاقه البديله قال:


> اخى الكريم / شافى





الطاقه البديله قال:


> انت داخل بموضوع ذو عنوان رنان وتعتب على اخوانك, وتتعجب من كثرة عدد المشاهدات بدون ردود
> 
> بلا ادنى شك الرد هنا يحتاج الى معرفة بما تطلبه فى موضوعك وبالتالى تجد الاحجام عن كتابة ردود قد تخرج عن صلب طلبك ... اضافة الى ذلك ومن خلال معلوماتى القليلة فى موضوع الطاقة الشمسية فانت تسال عن عملية ترتبط باجهزة وادوات كهربائية عديدة وكل منها له متطلبات خاصة سواء من ناحية القدرة او الفترة الزمنية المطلوب تشغيلها بالطاقة الشمسية وكما اشار اخونا ricielectric فهناك العديد من المعلومات والبيانات المطلوبه للرد على طلبك وبعد ذلك لا تتوقع ايضا ان يكون الرد سريعاً فهناك حسابات ستجرى بناءً على معطياتك، لذا كن حليماً وصبورً حتى تحصل على مبتغاك​


 

مشكور وبيض الله وجهك على التوضيح والاخ ricielectric ماقصر الف الف شكر لحضرتة ويعطية ربي الف عافية على الجهد الذي بدلة من اجلي​


والمعذرة يا اخي الكريم اذا حصل مني بعض الكلام الناتج عن الحماس في فهم هذا الموضوع الذي ابحث عن امكانية الاستفادة منه منذو ثلاث سنوات ولا حصلت من يعطيني عنه اي معلومات كل المواضيع المكتوبة عنه لاتخصنا يالعامية كل الكلام المكتوب يخص المهندسين والخبراء يعني بالعربي بيحكو بعض بيتكلمو بينهم بالمعلومات العلمية والخبرات العلمية وهذا مانفهمة ولا رايح نفهمة الا بسلوب التسويق والشرح المبسط وامكانية الاستخدام والتكاليف فقط بدون الدخول في التفاصيل العلمية الخاصة بالتقنية والتصنيع والتشغيل ​


لكن انا الحين فهمت منك انه من المستحيل استخدامة ​


تقبل تحياتي ​


----------



## شافي القريشي (7 أغسطس 2010)

ricielectric قال:


> brother , you have to provide us with the total loads of your equipments like the watts and amps , 110v or 220v also the location of your house and country. ,
> 
> from the way you look like you need a large system and it's cost is going to be very high
> 
> ...


 
أخي العزيز أشكرك كل الشكر والتقدير على ردك 

أخي انا من الرياض وسوف احاول ارسلك الفواتير للاطلاع عليها 

تقبل تحياتي وتقديري


----------



## ricielectric (7 أغسطس 2010)

try to get the help of local engineer 
*specialize in solar energy to help you out on the ground , and I will try my best to help you with answering all your questions *​


----------



## شافي القريشي (7 أغسطس 2010)

ricielectric قال:


> try to get the help of local engineer
> 
> *specialize in solar energy to help you out on the ground , and i will try my best to help you with answering all your questions *​


 
مشكور كل الشكر على المساعدة اتمنى لك التوفيق

تقبل تحياتي وتقديري


----------



## عصام نورالدين (7 أغسطس 2010)

اعذرنا يا أخي على ما حدث ............... ولا داعي للمحاكمة قبل أن نتوصل إلى أننا فعلاً أقدمنا على جريمة ما ...


----------



## عصام نورالدين (7 أغسطس 2010)

يا أخي أنت بحاجة إلى محطة كبيرة لتوليد الكهرباء ... وستحتاج بالتالي إلى مساحة كافية وهي طبعاً كبيرة جداً .....

وسأحسبها لك إن شاء الله ...


----------



## كمال_حامد (9 أغسطس 2010)

بالعكس فان كل ما يفدم في القسم مفيد وقيم وهو يمثابة الصنارة كما يقول المثل( اعطني الصنارة ولا تعطني السمكة ) اما بالتسبة لسؤالك عن كم تحتاج لمنزلك ايضا الامر سهل ولضيق الزمن في معظم الحالات فانك لاتجد الاجابة علي هذا السؤال السهل 
0 = بتجميع القدرة الكلية المطلوبة لمنزلك يمكنك حساب عدد الالواح المطلوبة حسب مواصفات اللوح الشمسي 
1 = يمكن رصق هذه الالواح علي التوالي و التوازي للحصول علي الفدرة المناسبة لك 
2 = تختار مراكم الشحن (لبطاريات) لتخزين تلك الطاقة مع منظم شحن مناسب 
3 = يربط العاكس وهو حهاز يحول التيار المستمر الي تيار متردد مع منظم الشحن 
4 = يتم تغذية المنزل من العاكس 
# يجب وضع معامل طاقة لتعويض الفقوات غي الاسلاك و الاجهزة الاخري 
# مواصفات الالوح المتوفرة مطلوبة من اجل حسابات القدرة


----------



## شافي القريشي (9 أغسطس 2010)

كمال_حامد قال:


> بالعكس فان كل ما يفدم في القسم مفيد وقيم وهو يمثابة الصنارة كما يقول المثل( اعطني الصنارة ولا تعطني السمكة ) اما بالتسبة لسؤالك عن كم تحتاج لمنزلك ايضا الامر سهل ولضيق الزمن في معظم الحالات فانك لاتجد الاجابة علي هذا السؤال السهل
> 0 = بتجميع القدرة الكلية المطلوبة لمنزلك يمكنك حساب عدد الالواح المطلوبة حسب مواصفات اللوح الشمسي
> 1 = يمكن رصق هذه الالواح علي التوالي و التوازي للحصول علي الفدرة المناسبة لك
> 2 = تختار مراكم الشحن (لبطاريات) لتخزين تلك الطاقة مع منظم شحن مناسب
> ...


 
والله مافهمت منك شي أظاهر انا وانت مثل المثل الي يقول عميا وتمشط لها مجنونه
ع العموم مشكور ع المداخله


----------



## أحـمـد جـلال (9 أغسطس 2010)

أخى العزيز
نظام الطاقة الجديدة والمتجددة هو نظام حياة ومعيشة متكامل بحيث يمكن تدريجياً من تحويل منزلك بالكامل إلى هذا النظام وليس فى يوم وليلة.
إبدأ باستخدام السخانات التى تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية ثم انتقل إلى مرحلة أخرى وهى تدفئة المنزل بالطاقة الشمسية ثم فى المرحلة التالية تغيير نظام الإضاءة باللمبات النيون أو اللمبات الموفرة للطاقة ثم عمل أفران للطهى والشواء باستخدام الطاقة الشمسية ثم انتقل إلى إنارة الحدائق والأرصفة باعمدة الإنارة المجهزة بوحدات الطاقة الشمسية وطاقة الرياح وهكذا خطوة بخطوة تتقدم تدريجياً ومرحلياً ليصير منزلك بالكامل يوماً ما منزلاً صديقاً للبيئة يستخدم تقنيات الطاقة الجديدة والمتجددة.


----------



## شافي القريشي (9 أغسطس 2010)

أحـمـد جـلال قال:


> أخى العزيز
> نظام الطاقة الجديدة والمتجددة هو نظام حياة ومعيشة متكامل بحيث يمكن تدريجياً من تحويل منزلك بالكامل إلى هذا النظام وليس فى يوم وليلة.
> إبدأ باستخدام السخانات التى تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية ثم انتقل إلى مرحلة أخرى وهى تدفئة المنزل بالطاقة الشمسية ثم فى المرحلة التالية تغيير نظام الإضاءة باللمبات النيون أو اللمبات الموفرة للطاقة ثم عمل أفران للطهى والشواء باستخدام الطاقة الشمسية ثم انتقل إلى إنارة الحدائق والأرصفة باعمدة الإنارة المجهزة بوحدات الطاقة الشمسية وطاقة الرياح وهكذا خطوة بخطوة تتقدم تدريجياً ومرحلياً ليصير منزلك بالكامل يوماً ما منزلاً صديقاً للبيئة يستخدم تقنيات الطاقة الجديدة والمتجددة.


 
كلامك صحيح ومشكور ون شاءالله ربك ايسر الامور


----------

